

The science behind why better energy management is the key to peak productivity - mikesun
http://blog.idonethis.com/post/33892676864/the-science-behind-why-better-energy-management-is-the

======
Permit
I really have a hard time buying into these sorts of studies. That goes for
almost anything related to the human body. The study[1] the poster links to
consisted of eight men for two days.

The study goes on to say: "Ultradian rhythms of similar frequency were found
in perceptual and motor performance. The rhythms in perception, however, were
drastically modified by altering the sampling frequency and were, therefore,
attributed to statistical artifact."

I guess the questions I have are: As a programmer, am I in pursuit of
heightened motor skills? Is this study statistically significant?

[1]<http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA296199>

------
Joeri
I think a more important advice than follow the ultradian rhythm is simply to
sleep enough. The negative effects on productivity of insufficient sleep are
severe but hard to recognize. It's a widespread problem, half of everyone
doesn't sleep enough.

I struggle with this myself. I've noticed that if i consciously sleep in
excess of 8 hours a night every night my productivity jumps, but i always tend
to drift back to 7 hours sleep.

